# My Instrumental Beatz



## Trainwizard

Been makin' music with FL Studio for a while. Check out a few personal favorites. 

https://soundcloud.com/stickfigure2308/without-a-trace

https://soundcloud.com/stickfigure2308/glide-over-the-trees

https://soundcloud.com/stickfigure2308/chesapeake-bay

https://soundcloud.com/stickfigure2308/nebula-dance

https://soundcloud.com/stickfigure2308/hot-cocoa


----------



## runnah

Not bad at all.


----------



## Msteelio91

Liking the music man. Your gear sounds pretty nice too


----------



## MOREGONE

Def got some skill, keep it up man


----------



## Dikkie

Pretty pimpin', man !


----------

